#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Путешествие по Индии. Репортаж

## Айвар

В Клементау вы попадаете из города Дерадуна столицы штата Уттаранчал Прадеш (250 км на север от Дели) . Лучше взять такси и доехать прямо до нигмапинского монастыря Мидролинг с большой ступой-храмом. На входе в храмовый комплекс вас встречает большое скульптурное изображение богини – Белой Тары. Сдав на хранение обувь, идем прямо в  ступу, где на первом и втором этажах расположены залы для служб и медитаций. В залах находятся большие алтари с изображениями Будд, бодхисаттв и лам линии. Стены богато расписаны фресками. В ценре залы на втором этаже находится скульптурное изображение дворца божеств – мандалы и тут же огромная портретная галлерея учителей, сидящих в медитативных позах. На третьем этаже - большое скульптурное изображение древа Прибежища, а еще выше на самой верхатуре скульптура Будды и другие изображения. Вокруг залы проходит смотровая площадка, откуда хорошо виден город, а еще дальше горы – первая и еще невысокая гряда Гималайского хребта. Затем спускаемся вниз и совершае обход вокруг ступы по специальной дорожке. Некоторые паломники делают простирание в направлении небольшого дома на холме. Это дом настоятеля монастыря. Затем идем дальше. Движение происходит по направлении часовой стрелки. Вокруг большой ступы-храма располагаются меньшие ступы и павильоны с молитвенными барабанами, которые можно крутить, обходя их по кругу. Первый барабан крутится хорошо, а вот второй поворачивается с большим трудом. Но ничего усилия стоят того. Внутрь брабанов заложено столько мантр, что не хавитит жизни все их прочитать. Ударили в гонг и монахи собираются на службу. Сегодня день защитников. По этому случаю на первом и втором этажах ступы-храма построены песчанные мандалы и приготовлены подношения-дары. 
Но мы идем дальше. Чуть в стороне от ступы есть небольшие торговые павильоны, по некоторым приметам видно что золотая пора их деятельности уже прошла. Кто-то что-то покупает. Особенно популярны яркие пледа из Непала, стоят около 150 рупий, что где-то около 3 – 4 долларов уса. В лесу за ступой-храмом в тени деревьев мелькают обезьяны, но территория комплекса отделена высокой металлической сеткой-забором и обезьян на территории храма я не видел.
Справа от центрального входа находится дом настоятеля это дом спящего ламы. Некоторые говорят что он находится в камотозном состоянии, другие считают что он впал в глубокую медитацию. 
Но как бы там ни было (это было на другой день), в 11 часов утра мы заняли очередь за благословением. По двору бегают белочки и расхаживают вороны. Обстановка мирная и немного торжественная. После часового ожидания, дверь открывается и мы допущены к телу. Поднимаемся на второй этаж и идем в полумраке. Впереди у окна на кровати лежит тело человека. Рядом стоит монашка, одетая как прислуга и поднимает руку Ринпоче (Драгоценного учителя), благословляя тех, кто пришел. Она спрашивает у нащего гида-ламы, откуда эти люди, а услышав, что это русские, пронзительно вскрикивает: “Ринпоче, русские здесь (перевод сделан потом)”! Крик запоминающийся и прикосновение восковой руки Ринпоче тоже. Положив на кровать подношения-денежку, спешим дальше – очередь подпирает. За нами человек двадцать китайцев или корейцев. На выходе монах раздает памятные аммулеты – красную шелковую нить с завязанным на ней узелком. Выходим.
Помимо нигмапиского монастыря в Клеменауне есть и другие храмы. В одном из них находится большая статуя стоящего Будды. 
Есть лавки с ритуальными предметами. Цены невысокие.
Здесь мы встретили российского монаха из Астрахани. Он живет и учится в Мидролинге, но сейчас собирается домой, из-за проблем с финансами. 
Климат в Дерадуне такой как и во всей Индии, разве что чуть-чуть похолоднее. Лучшая пора весна и осень. Летом – июнь, июль - сезон дождей. Зима – декабрь и январь, ночью температура + 10, а днем около + 20 – страшно холодно для Индии. Летом хорошо быть в горах - туда дожди не доходят.

----------


## Айвар

Дхармасала. 
Уже по дороге в Дхармасалу узнали от одного попутчика,российского монаха о том, что Далай-лама дает там пятидневное учение. Обрадовались.
До Дхармасалы добрались поздно ночью, на вокзале ждали бусики. Поторговались с таксистом и он за полчаса забросил нас на гору. Наверху полно гостиниц, но ночью было трудно ориентироваться, зато с рассветом можно было найти номер подходящий по вкусу и по цене. Мы выбираем номер с терассой в гостинице на южной стороне горы за 250 рупий с газовой плитой, и конечно же с горячим душем. Наш приятель, российский монах находит приют в монастыре Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, в котором любят останавливаться россияне и монголы, так как настоятель очень гостеприимен. 

Есть верхняя Дхармасала и есть нижняя Дхармасала. Верхняя Дхармасала, это там, где находится резиденция Далай-ламы - это одна дорога, которая проходит по вершине горы с его северного и южного склона и спускактся в нижнюю Дхармасалу. 

Чтобы попасть на учение Далай–ламы нужно пройти регистрацию. В очереди стоят люди из Америки, Европы и Азии – говорят в основном на английском. 
Узнали что, как оказывается, Далай-лама дает учение в ноябре или в декабре в Дхармасале почти регулярно, но это широко не рекламируется. Так и на этот раз, наш друг узнал о предстоящем учении по интернету за две недели до его начала. Говорят так делается, чтобы не привлекать слишком большие толпы паломников. Но паломники в Дхармасале всегда есть! Их можно встретить прямо на улице; тибетские женщины делают простирание прямо на асфальте, они ”обходят” резиденцию Далай-ламы на храмовой горе, а часть дороге проходит по шоссе. Зато другая часть идет по склону горы поросшему большими соснами и елями. На камнях вдоль тропинки с паломниками разбросаны кучи камней с высеченными и раскрашенными на них буквами знаменитой мантры Ом Мани Падме Хум (Ом (Слався) Драгоценный Лотосорожденный Хум). 
Есть в Дхармасале Библиотека, где хранятся тексты по тибетскому буддизму. Есть здравница, где проходят обучение тибетской медицине и астрологии, и где производят лекарств. Иммено от туда по всему миру расходятся замечательные драгоценные пилюли, которые содержат редкие элементы и прописываются больным в случае упадка духовных и физических сил, а также ослабления защитных свойств оргагизма. Оба центра находятся на южном склоне верхней Дхармасалы. Еще в Дхармасале есть место для проведения уединенных медитативных затворов (ритритов) – это вершина горы на севере верхней Дхармасалы.

Учение, на которое мы попали, дается по просьбе корейских последователей буддизма, это продолжение уже начатого в прошлом году курса - комментария на тему практики Бодхисаттв.
Когда нас просветили металлоискателями и ощупали, то мы идем в верхний храм, где приходится искать места поближе к центру. Видимость почти нулевая, а для того чтобы слушать перевод мы купили фм-радио с наушниками. Наушники вначале были одни, но мы их разделили и получилось по штучке двоим. Рядом сидит приятная семья из Монголии. Они говорят между собой по-русски и с удовольствием дают нам еще одну пару наушников (она оказалась у них невостребованной). 
За алтарем, за главным залом на бетонной террасе устроилась группа буддистов из России и для них (мир не без добрых людей) учение переводит один монах, который хорошо знает тибетский. Он живет и учится в Дхармасале много лет и по всему видать очень сведущ в вопросах философии буддизма. Вокруг монаха собралась группа из России - человек десять.

Ну что сказать про Далай-ламу? Хорош! Когда идет по проходу, некоторые тибетцы пытаются прикоснуться к его ступням - падают к нему прямо в ноги. Одному удается. Он смотрит на преданного с удивление, гладит его рукой и о чем-то спрашивает. Но на разговоры нет времени. Автоматчики и секьюрити грозно сканируют взглядами толпу вокруг и прокладывают дорогу. Процессия идет дальше. 
Западные интересующиеся буддизмом ведут себя более сдержанно, но по их лицам видно что они довольны. 

Титул ”далай-лама” впервые получил Соднам Джамцо (1543 – 1588). Титул этот ему дал монгольский князь Алтан-хан после того, как он успешно проповедывал буддизм в Монголии.
И теперь еще для тибетцев и монгол Далай-лама это не только глава буддизма (линии гелугпы), но живое воплощение Бодхисаттвы Ченрезига (по-санскритски Авалокитешвара).  У нынешнего Далай-ламы 14-ого приятный голос с богатыми интонациями, как-будто находишься в благородном собрании и слышишь миролюбивую и разумную речь, а иногда кажется что журчит горный ручеек.  
В другой раз, по просьбе японских монахов, давалось посвящение Авалокитешвары – Бодхисаттвы Великого Сострадания, который видя муки и страдания живущих в сансары существ, поклялся освободить их от стаданий - пусть сансара опустет! Ом мани падме хум.
Перед посвящением мы принимали обеты бодхисаттв, повторяя вслед за Далай-ламой слова на непонятном языке. Потом, правда, появилась небольшая бумажка с текстом на английском. Почитав и подумав, согласились, что обеты стоящие.
Обеты принимаются не только на эту жизнь, но и на все последующие. Польза от такого принятия обетов очевидна, это как если бы ты завязал хорошие отношения с хорошими ребятами, а плохим сказал: ”До свидания, до лучших времен! Мы о вас будем молиться, мы о вас позаботимся”!

В Дхармасале очень живописные окрестности, этакая горная Швейцария. С востока возвышаются высокие горы, с запада открывается вид на безбрежную долину. Хорошо сидеть на террасе открытого кафе и грется в лучах зимнего солнца.

Дома в Дхармасале растут прямо над обрывами. Вокруг мого строек. При нас строители начали вгрызаться в скалу у дороги, и освободив пядь земли, заложили бетонное основание под будущий дом. Движение не прерывалось ни на миг. Работали неспеша и очень хорошо.
Пестрая городская жизнь протекает вдоль дороги. Тут устроились калеки, среди толпы рыщут попрошайки, рядом приезжие торговцы разложили свой нехитрый товар; платки, ковры и изделия из серебра и полудрагоценных камней. Поток людей движется туда и обратно. Это паломники и туристы. Машины проезжают очень близко друг от друга и от прохожих и при этом постоянно при сигналят. Это особенность индийской манеры езды. Если мимо проходит машина, то раздается сигнал – ”мол я вижу тебя” или ”имей меня ввиду”. Есть время отпрыгнуть в сторону или шагнуть в обрыв ...  Такие случаи были. Они приключились у наших двоих знакомых, но дело было в ночных сумерках. Знакомые отделались испугом и падением с небольшой высоты. Так что имейте в виду.

----------

